# Eagle vs Moose???



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

Newbie to plowsite wants your valuable opinions. I have a Yamaha Grizzly 700, that needs a plow on it. I have pretty much narrowed it down to the Eagle plow or a Moose plow. I like the looks of the 60" county or highway plows. I'm wondering about the mounts though. Should I go with a older style belly mount or one of the newer front mounts? Also does anybody know what these plows and mounts weigh? Thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

County Vs Regular for blade will depend upon your Plowing area due you have long push's where you can get up to speed to utilze the taller blade for the rolling/throwing action of the county blade?
if your doing just small drives then the regular blade would be better. 

Belly Vs Front Mount.

Front mount is quick and easy to Hookup/unHook. will let you raise blade higher due to curling back action when lifting. Bad part is that it's even more abusive to front end componets

Belly Mount spread's the Plowing impact force over the center of the ATV. Bigger pain to put plow on ATV. if you a put plow on for season and take off at end of season this is no big deal but if your a put plow on to plow and take off to ride when done and put on for next strom then the Belly mount can be a pain. compared to the front mount. also you can only raise the plow up so far due to the push tube hitting the bottom of the atv.

Eagle VS Moose.

I run Moose and been happy with it. Eagle plows look like they run the same plow set up as Moose just a differnet Push tube design.

my thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

Found a local dealer who can set me up with the Eagle plow, push tube, and either style mount for approx $540. He also offered me the same setup up in Moose brand for $560. So the price difference is nil. Does anyone have any bad experiences with either of these plows? Thanks for your help!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I know many on this board have Moose Plows and I don't know of any threads about problems with Moose Plows. Eagle Plows are not as common and I don't know of anybody running a eagle plow but they look well built from the Pics I have seen.

sublime out


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

I ended up ordering an Eagle 60" with the front mount. Bought it locally for $540. Will get pictures of the install. Probably be awhile before I can get to it though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Best I could do was eagle vs deer no luck with eagle vs moose






I did find Eagle vs Sheep


----------



## Steelworker (Jun 1, 2010)

STILL WAITING on the parts to arrive. Hurry up UPS!


----------

